

Poll: Are you opposed to smartwatches because bluetooth has to be enabled? - feld


======
wink
I didn't think of this yet and I had hoped there was wifi and not bluetooth -
but in the end I don't think this would be a deciding factor, despite me
having Bluetooth off since I first had a laptop that had it (2004). Addendum:
I am not particularly interested in smartwatches, but I wouldn't mind one.

~~~
feld
Wifi would certainly drain the battery much more than Bluetooth Low Energy.

------
feld
A lot of people hate having bluetooth enabled because it enables another
potential tracking vector.

------
ljk
i'm not a fan of smartwatches since it feels like a toy and i don't see a lot
of practical use out of it

------
dozzie
No. Watch is typically used as a piece of jewellery, so it should look like
one. I'm yet to see a good-looking smartwatch.

Moreover, idea of a watch that needs to be recharged every two days is
ridiculous. A quartz watch can go for months on a single battery.

And in exchange for frequent recharges one basically gets nothing that
couldn't be done with a smartphone. It's not like smartwatch allows playing
with software-defined radio, which is the case for Texas Instruments.

~~~
kaolinite
People said that charging your mobile phone each day was ridiculous too, but
now we all do it. Besides, I wind my mechanical watch each day - that's never
been a problem.

Obviously, whether you like the look of current smartwatches is your view, but
lots of people - including those in the watch world - are praising Apple Watch
for aesthetics and build quality. There are some nice looking watches on the
Android Wear side coming out too, although I question the choice of circular
display.

Here's the Apple Watch next to a Patek Philippe perpetual calendar, arguably
one of the finest watches in the world. Honestly, whilst it will never match
such a classic, it stands up pretty well.

[http://cdn.hodinkee.com/uploads/block/inline_image/content_i...](http://cdn.hodinkee.com/uploads/block/inline_image/content_image/7162/x580x9999__img.jpg)
[http://cdn.hodinkee.com/uploads/block/inline_image/content_i...](http://cdn.hodinkee.com/uploads/block/inline_image/content_image/7163/x580x9999__img.jpg)

